# Marine Special Ops gets intelligence unit



## peefyloo (May 18, 2010)

From http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/05/ap_special_ops_marine_051810/



> CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. — The Marine Corps special operations command is getting its own intelligence unit.
> 
> The MARSOC Intelligence Battalion will be activated on Tuesday at a ceremony at Camp Lejeune. The battalion will train and provide intelligence to Marine special operations missions worldwide.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimMCpog (May 21, 2010)

This looks really cool. I wonder if MSOSG will drop "intelligence support" from it's unit description.


----------



## DA SWO (May 21, 2010)

I hope the have some sort of "gut check" before members are allowed in.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 21, 2010)

http://www.jdnews.com/news/command-78571-operations-marine.html


----------



## Salt USMC (May 21, 2010)

-


----------



## 0699 (May 22, 2010)

Holy crap.  ANOTHER MARSOC unit?  How big is it going to grow?

My concern is twofold; 1) this may be a beast that consumes a lot of resources with little return and 2) dilution of MARSOC.  It seemed that it worked just fine having an intel unit in MSOSG; why did intel need it's own battalion?  What's next; MARSOC communications battalion?  MARSOC supply battalion?


----------



## JimMCpog (May 22, 2010)

It could be that the Marsoc is trying to carve out Intel Support as one of Marsocs's premier capabilities. I think the Intel section got a very nice write up after Det 1's deployment to Iraq. The SOTC that just started is going to be expanded one day and be a prerequisite for incoming support Marines and Sailors. If it becomes a selection course like SOWT suggested. The prototype already exists in Radio Recon and Marine 0211 already gets a little more diversified than a 35M, so who know?

It might have the added effect of keeping high demand, low density HumInt, linguists and SigInt folks in the Marine Corps by offering them a new option besides other branches and OGAs.


----------



## Teufel (May 22, 2010)

It's a good thing there are so many of those linguists, HET and SIGINT guys to go around.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> It could be that the Marsoc is trying to carve out Intel Support as one of Marsocs's premier capabilities. I think the Intel section got a very nice write up after Det 1's deployment to Iraq. The SOTC that just started is going to be expanded one day and be a prerequisite for incoming support Marines and Sailors. If it becomes a selection course like SOWT suggested. The prototype already exists in Radio Recon and Marine 0211 already gets a little more diversified than a 35M, so who know?
> 
> It might have the added effect of keeping high demand, low density HumInt, linguists and SigInt folks in the Marine Corps by offering them a new option besides other branches and OGAs.



Good points.

If you want to have the best SOF organization you can, you need to have the best enablers you can.  That includes having a screening/assessment program to get the right people in the unit, and a decent career path to retain them.  The latter two issues are a major shortcoming on the enabler side of Army SF.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 22, 2010)

Teufel said:


> It's a good thing there are so many of those linguists, HET and SIGINT guys to go around.


 
Hmmm I fall into all three of those categories... 

If any of you jarheads know of any civ/contractor gigs at Camp Pendleton that take advantage of the above skill sets (i.e. trainer slots, ops support, etc.), please let me know.  I am busting a nut to get out of the NOVA area.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaske (May 23, 2010)

0699 said:


> Holy crap.  ANOTHER MARSOC unit?  How big is it going to grow?
> What's next; MARSOC communications battalion?  MARSOC supply battalion?



MARSOC Janitorial special service... :)

I'd do it.


----------



## slick (Jun 7, 2010)

SOWT said:


> I hope the have some sort of "gut check" before members are allowed in.


 
Unfortunately, for 26XXs there is no A&S for them right now, but that is expected to change soon. I asked because I'm trying to stay. For 02XXs I have no idea.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2010)

slick said:


> Unfortunately, for 26XXs there is no A&S for them right now, but that is expected to change soon. I asked because I'm trying to stay. For 02XXs I have no idea.


 
Word from a couple of the guys Ive talked to in the command is that A&S for 02xx is a ways out, since they're still trying really hard to get manning up.


----------



## dknob (Jun 8, 2010)

I bet the next step is the creation of a Tier 1 (or wannabe Tier 1) USMC CT unit. I say it happens within 5-6 years. Lets see if JSOC takes holds their hand when crossing the street.
What do you think?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 8, 2010)

Why create a Marine specific unit in JSOC?   We already have Marines at all the tier units.  That's why it is a joint organization.


----------



## dknob (Jun 8, 2010)

What Marine unit is Tier 1 and part of JSOC for that matter?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> What Marine unit is Tier 1 and part of JSOC for that matter?


 
?  I don't follow.  There are tier 1 units with members from all the service components to include the Marine Corps.


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2010)

I think dknob is speaking to a unit where the primary members would be drawn from the Corps much like the various Army and Navy units out there drawn the majority of their members from the parent services.

At least that's how I read his post.


----------



## dknob (Jun 9, 2010)

Just because some Marine who might have reenlisted into the Army and somehow ended up in CAG doesn't count as the Marine Corps contribution to JSOC.

I'm confused on what you are trying to say Teufel. 

The Army, Air Force, and Navy all have whole units who are part of JSOC, all I am trying to say is what is to keep the USMC from creating a Tier 1 CT unit as well? I don't think that sounds too unreasonable.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> I bet the next step is the creation of a Tier 1 (or wannabe Tier 1) USMC CT unit. I say it happens within 5-6 years. Lets see if JSOC takes holds their hand when crossing the street.
> What do you think?


 
Maybe they'll ask the Marine Corps to supply another version of the ISA, if the Air Force isn't doing that already.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2010)

dknob said:


> Just because some Marine who might have reenlisted into the Army and somehow ended up in CAG doesn't count as the Marine Corps contribution to JSOC.
> 
> I'm confused on what you are trying to say Teufel.
> 
> The Army, Air Force, and Navy all have whole units who are part of JSOC, all I am trying to say is what is to keep the USMC from creating a Tier 1 CT unit as well? I don't think that sounds too unreasonable.


 
I sent you a PM.  I am not going to get too much into it on an online forum but just suffice it to say that JSOC is a joint organization that has representation from all the services.


----------



## SCCO_Marine (Jun 23, 2010)

dknob said:


> Just because some Marine who might have reenlisted into the Army and somehow ended up in CAG doesn't count as the Marine Corps contribution to JSOC.


 
One of the founding members of SEAL 6 was a Marine SSgt. fr/ Force.

Both services SMUs have recruited Marines in the past. 

A Naval SMU's Air Officer is always a Marine O-3/Cpt usually fr/ANGLICO. That's public knowledge fr/an article I read a few yrs ago on ANGLICO, I'll try & find it for you.


----------



## SCCO_Marine (Jun 23, 2010)

dknob said:


> Just because some Marine who might have reenlisted into the Army and somehow ended up in CAG doesn't count as the Marine Corps contribution to JSOC.



Also from the 2003 article "The USMC-SOCom Connection":


> The USMC-SOCOM Connection
> 
> By OTTO KREISHER
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a silly argument. There are members of every service serving on many joint staffs - in this case, I can personally say that I have seen in HQs, both in the States and elsewhere, men and women, all Wariors, from all of the services. And they weren't just attached staff drones who no one paid attention to - they were assigned members of Joint Special Operations staffs.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm one of those 'enablers'. 

We train the Intel MSOB'S.

PM for more.


----------



## dknob (Apr 20, 2012)

wow how naieve my posts were back then talking about a JSOC all Marine unit CT unit.

I realize today 2 years later that there will never be a JSOC SMU comprised of mostly Marines. The US Government would never do anything so redundant.


----------



## Brill (Apr 22, 2012)

dknob said:


> wow how naieve my posts were ... The US Government would never do anything so redundant.


 
Oh, no...never. 

Necroposter.


----------



## hvgc (Apr 30, 2012)

0699 said:


> Holy crap. ANOTHER MARSOC unit? How big is it going to grow?
> 
> My concern is twofold; 1) this may be a beast that consumes a lot of resources with little return and 2) dilution of MARSOC. It seemed that it worked just fine having an intel unit in MSOSG; why did intel need it's own battalion? What's next; MARSOC communications battalion? MARSOC supply battalion?


its a little bit of re naming


----------

